# Was würden Sie maximal ausgeben (Flug, Unterkunft, Eintritt), um die Blizzcon 2008 in Los Angeles live zu erleben?



## Administrator (11. März 2008)

*Was würden Sie maximal ausgeben (Flug, Unterkunft, Eintritt), um die Blizzcon 2008 in Los Angeles live zu erleben?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was würden Sie maximal ausgeben (Flug, Unterkunft, Eintritt), um die Blizzcon 2008 in Los Angeles live zu erleben?*

[X] Nichts – WoW interessiert mich nicht 

Und mit dieser Meinung steh ich anscheinend nicht allein da, wenn man mal den bisherigen Zwischenstand anschaut.  *g* 

edit: Allerdings fehlt mir die Antwortmöglichkeit "Nichts – _die Blizzcon_ interessiert mich nicht". 

SSA


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was würden Sie maximal ausgeben (Flug, Unterkunft, Eintritt), um die Blizzcon 2008 in Los Angeles live zu erleben?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 11.03.2008 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Nichts – WoW interessiert mich nicht
> 
> Und mit dieser Meinung steh ich anscheinend nicht allein da, wenn man mal den bisherigen Zwischenstand anschaut.  *g*


dito 
Ich hätte evtl. auch einen Betrag wie 3,42€ angekreuzt, wenn es zur Auswahl stehen würde


----------



## ananas45 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was würden Sie maximal ausgeben (Flug, Unterkunft, Eintritt), um die Blizzcon 2008 in Los Angeles live zu erleben?*

Wer auch nur 500 Euro für sowas ausgebt... dem sollte man mal helfen


----------



## Boesor (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was würden Sie maximal ausgeben (Flug, Unterkunft, Eintritt), um die Blizzcon 2008 in Los Angeles live zu erleben?*



			
				ananas45 am 11.03.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer auch nur 500 Euro für sowas ausgebt... dem sollte man mal helfen



Kommt immer auf den Kontostand an.


----------



## Rabowke (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was würden Sie maximal ausgeben (Flug, Unterkunft, Eintritt), um die Blizzcon 2008 in Los Angeles live zu erleben?*



			
				ananas45 am 11.03.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer auch nur 500 Euro für sowas ausgebt... dem sollte man mal helfen


LA lohnt sich als Ausgangspunkt für einen Kalifornien Urlaub, wenn man zufällig zur gleichen Zeit dort ist, warum nicht an die 100 USD investieren für den Eintritt?

Jetzt nur nach LA fliegen wg. der Messe ist schon ein wenig ... weltfremd. Ich glaub das Klientel auf PCGames dürfte sich dies in der Regel nicht leisten können.


----------



## ananas45 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was würden Sie maximal ausgeben (Flug, Unterkunft, Eintritt), um die Blizzcon 2008 in Los Angeles live zu erleben?*



			
				Rabowke am 11.03.2008 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 11.03.2008 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol... ist doch gar nicht das Kriterium hier...



> Jetzt nur nach LA fliegen wg. der Messe ist schon ein wenig ... weltfremd.



das schon eher


----------



## DeVan90 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was würden Sie maximal ausgeben (Flug, Unterkunft, Eintritt), um die Blizzcon 2008 in Los Angeles live zu erleben?*



			
				ananas45 am 11.03.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 11.03.2008 15:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich noch nie in LA war, bin ich mir sicher, dass es dort  wesentlich interessanteres zu sehen gibt als die Blizzcon.    Ich würde dafür keinen Euro hinblättern.


----------



## allan20 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Was würden Sie maximal ausgeben (Flug, Unterkunft, Eintritt), um die Blizzcon 2008 in Los Angeles live zu erleben?*

ich mach ja grundsätzlich nix was geld kostet, aber wenn die mir n zwanziger geben würden, würd ich mich schon da hinchecken.


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (12. März 2008)

*AW: Was würden Sie maximal ausgeben (Flug, Unterkunft, Eintritt), um die Blizzcon 2008 in Los Angeles live zu erleben?*



			
				allan20 am 12.03.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach ja grundsätzlich nix was geld kostet, aber wenn die mir n zwanziger geben würden, würd ich mich schon da hinchecken.


typisch  

Wenn mir Blizzard ein Gehalt von 5.000€ netto im Monat zahlen würde, würde Ich sogar WOW spielen   (Teilzeit versteht sich)


----------



## archwizard80 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Was würden Sie maximal ausgeben (Flug, Unterkunft, Eintritt), um die Blizzcon 2008 in Los Angeles live zu erleben?*



			
				Rabowke am 11.03.2008 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 11.03.2008 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also LA hat mir zuviel Smog, wenn schon Westküste, dann Seattle oder Vancouver.


----------



## Rabowke (16. März 2008)

*AW: Was würden Sie maximal ausgeben (Flug, Unterkunft, Eintritt), um die Blizzcon 2008 in Los Angeles live zu erleben?*



			
				ananas45 am 11.03.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 11.03.2008 15:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und desshalb darf ich das nicht schreiben oder was? Gehts dir irgendwie zugut?  :-o   



> > Jetzt nur nach LA fliegen wg. der Messe ist schon ein wenig ... weltfremd.
> 
> 
> das schon eher


Super. Danke für die Bestätigung das meine Zeilen dann doch noch zum Thema gepasst haben.    

Also manche Leute sind echt ... unfassbar.


----------



## ananas45 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Was würden Sie maximal ausgeben (Flug, Unterkunft, Eintritt), um die Blizzcon 2008 in Los Angeles live zu erleben?*



			
				Rabowke am 16.03.2008 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Also manche Leute sind echt ... unfassbar.


dito


----------



## Zarhok (17. März 2008)

*AW: Was würden Sie maximal ausgeben (Flug, Unterkunft, Eintritt), um die Blizzcon 2008 in Los Angeles live zu erleben?*

Tja....

ich hätte schon Interesse daran, da mal dabei zu sein.
Aber ich würde niemals mehr als 50€ dafür ausgeben, einen Tag auf einer Messe in L.A. zu sein. Wenn ich da zu der Zeit zufällig sowie bin, dann würde ich auch das Geld in den Eintritt investieren. Aber danach siehts nicht aus, darum:

/vote "Verfolge das ganze zu Hause am PC"

ich würde allerdings nicht sagen, dass man die leute die das geld ausgeben würden, umbedingt total bekloppt sind.
wenn sie das geld haben, solln se doch^^
mich stört das nicht und ich finde es auch nicht schlimm.

mfg zar


----------



## Maverico (26. März 2008)

*AW: Was würden Sie maximal ausgeben (Flug, Unterkunft, Eintritt), um die Blizzcon 2008 in Los Angeles live zu erleben?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 11.03.2008 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Und mit dieser Meinung steh ich anscheinend nicht allein da, wenn man mal den bisherigen Zwischenstand anschaut.  *g* ...




Genau das Gleiche schoss mir auch spontan durch den Kopf. Bei dem ganzen Gehype um dieses Spiel, dachte ich schon ich bin der Einzige der nicht monatlich Geld an die Typen überweist um sich mit anderen die Level um die Ohren zu hauen.


----------



## Avenga (31. März 2008)

*AW: Was würden Sie maximal ausgeben (Flug, Unterkunft, Eintritt), um die Blizzcon 2008 in Los Angeles live zu erleben?*

[X] Nichts – WoW interessiert mich nicht 

oder besser gesagt

[X] wurscht - sowas von wayne   

warum sollte man da überhaupt hinfahren? bilder und so gibts eh im internet, und die ganze zeit, die man da verliert, wo man doch inzwischen wow spielen könnte


----------

